
Show HN: Consentful, GDPR consent manager - jpfong
https://consentful.launchaco.com/
======
abraae
This is nothing but a landing page?

Personally I'd have targeted handling GDPR access requests as a business
domain. These are €20 million timebombs each primed to explode after 30 days.

As a CEO I'd want some pretty damn good visibility into these. There's no
cheap/good solution for this out there today.

~~~
jpfong
Hello,

at the time, yes, it was just a landing page. I have uploaded the platform
since then. I wanted a simple way to collect consent and for customers to
update or remove consent.

Can you talk more about access requests? Are there existing solutions?

------
bigiain
<click click click>

"Information you voluntarily provide to us: When you sign up for and use the
Services, consult with our customer service team, send us an email, post on
our blog, integrate the Services with another website or service (for example,
when you choose to connect your e-commerce account with MailChimp), or
communicate with us in any way, you are voluntarily giving us information that
we collect. That information may include either your or your Subscribers’
name, physical address, email address, IP address, phone number, credit card
information, as well as details including gender, occupation, location,
purchase history, and other demographic information. By giving us this
information, you consent to this information being collected, used, disclosed,
transferred to the United States and stored by us, as described in our Terms
of Use and in this Privacy Policy."

Hmmm...

